# Need State Coordinators and Foster Homes



## TinyMiteVillage (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone interested in know who your State Coordinator is for your state can email me or call me and I will let you know. Also if anyone is interested in becoming a State Coordinator or a Foster Home please email me or call me and I will chat with you about it. Hopefully the goal is to get at least one person in each state as a Stae Coordinator. Also we need to get more foster homes. So please open your stalls or small paddocks to a rescue who needs a place to lay his/her head and get some love til their new Mama's and Daddy's can come get them.

Please feel free to call me anytime and I will help anyway I can.

Thanks,

Susan Stanley

Ga. State Coordinator

Transports/Fosters


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Apr 29, 2007)

BUMP- BUMP- BUMP

Here is my number if you want to call 1-706-847-0200 or email me at [email protected]


----------

